# What's the best way to photograph a bottle?



## bottle_girl (Feb 28, 2004)

I want to photograph my bottles with the embossing, because some of them are rare and some are just cool.  I tried holding them near a light, but only got a bright glare.  I tried outside, but got either too bright or too dark pics.  I use digital camera, and sometimes the pics are great, but most of them lack the embossed detail.  Any suggestions?

 Bottle Girl


----------



## O.T. digger (Mar 25, 2004)

The Best way to get a picture is to use a scanner.


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 25, 2004)

Hi Bottlegirl, I also just started attempting to take pics of my bottles, with not so great results!  I think Kaw is being modest, take a look at the pictures he posted today.  I've been experimenting with a homemade light box along with the digital camera.  Just keep trying different angles, light sources and experiment!


----------



## Kim (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi all
 I can recall reading about photographing gold as it also can be quite difficult to get good pics.  I remember a round florescent tube was suggested as this distributes the light evenly around the subject to be snapped.  This might be one for you Norm, he he, just a round tube on top and one on the bottom, place the bottle on a stand just above the level of the bottom fluro, it might work!!  You might be able to mass produce these, put a patent on it and then you can come visit us down under when you sell multitudes of them.  I have drawn you a pic just to get the idea lol.
 Regards Kim


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Kim, It just so happens that I'm halfway there, with the light whateveryou drew thingamagob. lol The pics I posted of the CRUDE BLOB TOP (hint, hint) was lighted with a homemade lightontheboxheiser.  I constucted a wooden base box for a 12'' ceiling florescent, installed a switch and volia! a light box.  I left the cover over the bulb when I took the pics, I'll try it without next time.  I'll take you up on the offer of the 'Chump' Champion Pickle, what would you like for it in return? Don't say gold, it's buried way too deep in our western maine mtns. to dig. lol I can send you one of my locals + return post or whatever, let me know before you take off for the outback!


----------



## Kim (Mar 27, 2004)

Hey Norm
 Just email me your full address and I will send the bottle off to you.  I don't think there is any particular bottle that I want/need thanks very much.  I will hear from you soon.
 regards Kim


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 27, 2004)

Kim thanks, but do expect a token of my yank hospitality in return. By the way, why does that bottle in your technical illustration have a 'halo'?  Don't worry, we won't send a bottle, you clearly have more of those than you know what to do with! lol


----------



## oz-riley (Mar 27, 2004)

To get good pictures of bottle embossing you need to back light the bottle, this can be done using a professional back light available from most photo shops (expensive) or you can use natural light.
 I have found overcast days are best and place the bottle in front of a well lite window, have the light on in the room also. I have found aqua and clear glass photograph better this way if you have amber or dark green it is better to take the pic on an angle to highlight the embossing.
 I have a few examples below.
 Thanks
 Chris


----------



## oz-riley (Mar 27, 2004)

An amber bottle


----------



## Kim (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi All
 "Just when I was getting all technical" Lol.  Nothing beats the All Natural. 
 The "halo" is just a reflection of myself,[] he he!! 
 I am going to try my hand at bottle digging today.  I am dragging my hubbard out (with an infected foot and all) to see what  can be found.  I will soon let you know if I find something/anything.  
 Regards Kim


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 27, 2004)

Hey Kim, we knew you were the Angel with an Angle from down under.  Oh no, you say your 'hubbard's' foot is now infected?  This is from that mishap in the middle of the night a few weeks ago? I'm sure he has a lot of enthusiasm for bottles now.  I hear a little sarsapirilla poured over the wound will make it disappear!


----------



## bottle_girl (Mar 27, 2004)

Thank you all for the ideas... I will try them and post results soon.

 Bottle Girl


----------

